
My Nexus 5 was stolen by UPS - geekrax
http://forums.androidcentral.com/google-nexus-5/332139-my-nexus-5-stolen-ups.html
======
SpikedCola
I have friends that work at the UPS distribution center in Toronto, and this
happens more often than you'd think. Usually with consumer electronics but
also with new video games, etc. Shipments are often accidentally "damaged",
and the goods inside tossed over the fence for people to collect after work.

In my personal experience, I have never had this problem happen with FedEx
(ive had it happen with both UPS and DHL), but I know there have been horror
stories of FedEx drivers damaging mail as well.

